# Salsa



## Fuel_95 (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm presently riding a 1988 Bianchi (all steel) and am looking at getting a new frame/fork. I like the look of the Salsa La Raza OX platinum steel frame with the Salsa carbon fork. Does anyone have any experience, insight, likes, dislikes, on this frame? Thanks.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6912031/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://photos3.flickr.com/6912031_67d5f3cab0.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="05_LaRaza_580" /></a>


----------



## j-dawg (Apr 24, 2004)

*Similar ? last week*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=26541

Just came up the other day. My wife has last year's La Raza and loves. Very smooth. Check the paint though. Hers seems 'soft' and more vulnerable than usual to scratches.

-j


----------



## Fuel_95 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

j-dawg, thanks for the info and the heads up on the other post. I appreciate it.


----------



## Fuel_95 (Feb 22, 2005)

*final decision*

I went with the Salsa, although I opted for the Campeon with it's scandium frame and carbon fork and stays.  

Shimano 105 / Ultegra mix. Will replace 105 with Ultegra when needed. Also looking to add a different set of wheels.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey There,

I just got that bike as well cool 
It just came on wendsday I have not had time to unpack it yet.
How do you like it?




Fuel_95 said:


> I went with the Salsa, although I opted for the Campeon with it's scandium frame and carbon fork and stays.
> 
> Shimano 105 / Ultegra mix. Will replace 105 with Ultegra when needed. Also looking to add a different set of wheels.


----------



## Fuel_95 (Feb 22, 2005)

*smooth*

So far the Campeon has a very smooth and foregiving ride. It feels a lot faster than my Bianchi does but that could be because it's still a new toy to me. As of right now the only "complaint" that I have is the internal headset is a bit finicky. I think I have it down now but I will continue to check it periodically during a long ride to make sure it is still tight. It does not get really loose, just enough that you can feel it...slightly. Overall I still love it.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Any changes after a month of riding?
Good Bad? I still have not had time to put mine together.



Fuel_95 said:


> So far the Campeon has a very smooth and foregiving ride. It feels a lot faster than my Bianchi does but that could be because it's still a new toy to me. As of right now the only "complaint" that I have is the internal headset is a bit finicky. I think I have it down now but I will continue to check it periodically during a long ride to make sure it is still tight. It does not get really loose, just enough that you can feel it...slightly. Overall I still love it.


----------

